# Case IH vs New Holland



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

We are looking at purchasing a New Roll-belt 450-460 or a Case IH RB455 or RB465......What is the difference in Case IH and New Hollands balers?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Decals and slightly darker red paint on the Case


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't forget usually a different dealer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't compared for several years, but when CNH started rebranding New Holland hay equipment to CIH, some of the options where not available on the CIH. Two things that come to mind where bale slice and bale command on round balers but that was ten years ago. I don't even talk hay equipment with CIH dealer, they are strictly big time row crop equipment and my NH dealer is mostly hay equipment.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been buying parts for my New Holland round balers from a CIH dealer that does not carry the New Holland line. Just need to double check the part #s.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have been by the plant in new Holland and both are sitting out side just thought they where the same . That is a good question for the sales men that will put them on the spot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> I have been by the plant in new Holland and both are sitting out side just thought they where the same . That is a good question for the sales men that will put them on the spot.


Basically, they are the same. Some differences, but not alot overall.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

As of last year only New Holland had to bale slice option


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

That's what I am asking, what is different obviously besides the obvious paint and decals?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I would bet that if you study the manuals of the models you are looking at you will find out.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

How about resale value? Does a NH hold it's value better than the CIH?


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

Case IH salesmen said Case IH was the premium brand, but when I ask the NH salesmen he will tell me the same


----------

